
Russia: Jehovah’s Witnesses are terrorists, officially - aetherspawn
https://www.hrw.org/news/2017/04/20/russia-court-bans-jehovahs-witnesses
======
bediger4000
I think this demonstrates that no matter who is in charge of the definition of
"terrorism", "terrorism" just means "The Bad Guys", except when Sen. Lindsey
Graham uses it, and then it means "The Supervillians!".

I'm guessing that the Russian government doesn't like Witnesses because of
either than anti-war attitude, or the won't-salute-the-flag attitude. Those
are the aspects that usually put a bur under government's saddles. In any
case, ordinary Witness practice might be irritating, but it's not violent. The
lack of violence prevents the usual definition of "terrorism" from applying.

------
stephenr
Me thinks someone door knocked Putin on a Sunday.

